# Suggest a Config for 3D!



## Vishw (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Guys, please help me out!

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: *Well, mostly it's gonna be used for creating 3D stuff using Vue 8.5! Also for some Photoshoping & for playing Halo once in a while! Here is recommended system specs form "Vue" makers for ref: e-on software - Vue 8.5 xStream*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers?
A: *Sure!*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: *50 to 60k.*

4. Planning to overclock?
A: *I think not.*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: *Windows XP 64 bit & maybe Windows 7 64 bit!*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *1TB+*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: *FullHD*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *5*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: *Have built 2-3 AMDs but know nothing about Intel..*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *Withing a month or so..*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Not particularly.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *None.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Pune. & only If it's not available in Pune.*

~Vish~


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2010)

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5.6k
4 * 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz @ 9.2k
Zotac GTX 460 1GB @ 12.5k
WD 1TB Black @ 5k
WD 500GB Blue @ 2k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM elite 430 @ 2.6k
Benq G2220HD 22" LCD @ 7.5k

Total - 59.6k

now i think gtx460 will work. otherwise can somebody suggest an ati v8000 or nvidia quadro graphics.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't You think fireGL card would be better for his purpose?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2010)

cool buddy thats what i said. somebody suggest firegl v8000 series card or nvidia quadro as mentioned in vue's requirements.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ than he need to forget gaming.


----------



## Vishw (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanx, guys!

Can you suggest Intel config also? Coz i7 will gimme 8 cores for rendering compare to 6 cores of 1055t! Also Quadro or fireGL cards are not _that_ necessary for Vue & they'll be expensive, right? So, as mentioned in Vue's recommended chips, I can go with nVidia GT series.. that'll be sufficient I think.. also I can postpone buying LCD & PSU a bit further.. I can use my Corsair VX450 & my old LG Flatron is still working good!

@Sam, I don't play games much.. only _Halo_ once in a while!


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 2, 2010)

i7 will give you 8 threads,definitely will be faster,but will cost some 12k more overall..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2010)

i'll suggest don't invest in i7. you get 8 threads but will run out of money if going for a rendering card. and have to settle for a gaming card from Nvidia that supports CUDA & Physx. whereas AMD will allow you add a pro card (provided you keep your budget same).


----------



## Vishw (Oct 3, 2010)

@Sam, I'm using Vue frm last 3 years & in my xperience what it needs is a powerful processor with a decent card & lotsa RAM. It doesn't necessarily need Pro cards to function smoothly! And I've read in many forums abt which card to use with Vue & almost 99% of them suggest nVidia. I've also asked some experienced Vue users about Intel or AMD & they suggested to go with Intel + nVidia setup.. that's why I'm also asking for Intel config..

So is it possible to fit Intel config with decent nVidia card within 60k if I postpone buying LCD & PSU?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ ok than you can go ahead with i7. but mobo + processor will cost you 22-25k. whereas as AMD will cost you ~15-21k (assuming you getting a descent board, not highend).

also how much performance gain will be there if one switches from X6 to i7 (1055t to 920/930). is it enough to justify the additional 7k? if yes than Intel is the way to go.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 4, 2010)

X6 1090t beats i7 920 in many benchmarks. No use getting this i7 920. Get phenom, it will perform better in rendering. If you want to go for intel, go for a higher i7 like 950 or 970 to get some real advantage. However, the prices of those pieces are what people buy whole PCs for.

Other option I would like to suggest is waiting for some time to get AMD 8-core processors. But the problem here is that the release date is uncertain, maybe it will take some time coming. maybe 6 months, maybe more. So my suggestion would be X6 1090 or X6 1100 (3.4Ghz) if you can lay your hands on them (you might have to wait a bit, has just been released).

If you want further performance boost, get an after market cooler for 3-4k and oc the 1090t to 3.6-3.7 Ghz, they are good overclockers.

I think we are overshooting your budget by quite a bit!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 4, 2010)

cool buddy x6 1090t is a bad choice at 14k since i7 950 at 15k is much better.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 4, 2010)

If you prefer Intel, (all prices below are approx)
Core i7 950 - 14.5k
Sabertooth X58 - 14.3K
3 * 2GB DDR3 Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz kit - 7.6K-8K approx
GTX 460 1GB - 12.5K approx
Seagate 7200.12 1TB - 2.9K
Corsair VX550W - 4.7k (or better)
NZXT Gamma - 2.1K

I do not know about 'Vue'.
But a few friends use 3ds Max professionally.
And even they have found using an AMD setup with X6 1055T very VFM.
A friend had checked Cinebench scores for i7 920 and X6 1055T, both OCed to 3.5Ghz and they were same (or almost same) iirc.
i7 920 vs X6 1055T (stock speeds)-
Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

update: Please recheck prices.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> cool buddy x6 1090t is a bad choice at 14k since i7 950 at 15k is much better.



Not my fault really, i7 950 is listed at 27675+tax at lynx-india.com, I am not much updated about intel prices. If it is really 15k, yes, it might be a better choice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Not my fault really, i7 950 is listed at 27675+tax at lynx-india.com, I am not much updated about intel prices. If it is really 15k, yes, it might be a better choice.



Intel® Core? i7-950


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha! lynx is so outdated


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 4, 2010)

smc is the best


----------



## Vishw (Oct 5, 2010)

pegasus said:


> If you prefer Intel, (all prices below are approx)
> Core i7 950 - 14.5k
> Sabertooth X58 - 14.3K
> 3 * 2GB DDR3 Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz kit - 7.6K-8K approx
> ...



That looks like a nice config, pegasus! Thank you! & about "Vue", it uses all the threads it can, to function & render, so I think 8 threads of i7 is the way to go! A query about RAM, does it makes any difference if I go for sticks of 3GBs instead of 2GBs? I mean 3x3GB!

~Vish~


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ there's no such thing as a 3GB single stick of RAM. The ones you might have seen are 3GB kits of 3*1GB for core i7 9xx series


----------



## Vishw (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry! I didn't know that! 

So this is what I've got so far:

Core i7 950 @ 14.5k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 14.3k
Zotac GTX 460 1GB  @ 12.7k
4 * 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz @ 9.2k
NZXT Gamma @ 2.1K/CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 2.9k
LG H55N @ 1k

Can you guys pls suggest alternatives for mobo in case of unavailability of Sabertooth?

& which RAM should I get? GSkill, Kingston, Transcend, Corsair?

About the PSU, how's the new Corsair GS600? Is it available all over India? Or should I go ahead with the VX550?

& do I need a cooler for this build? I'm not gonna OC but I tend to leave my pc on 24x7!

Thanx!
~Vish~


----------



## Vishw (Oct 8, 2010)

Anybody there!?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 9, 2010)

avoid asus mobo. get Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R @ 13.6k. 
get WD 1TB Black @ 5k or 2*WD 500GB blue @ 4k
also  this rig is costing 60k, dont you need a monitor??


----------



## Cilus (Oct 9, 2010)

You can lower your price by going for Core i7 930 which is almost 2k cheaper than Core i7 950. There may be some performance difference in gaming, but in 3D applications...I don't think it is really gonna matter.


----------



## Vishw (Oct 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> avoid asus mobo. get Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R @ 13.6k.
> get WD 1TB Black @ 5k or 2*WD 500GB blue @ 4k
> also this rig is costing 60k, dont you need a monitor??



Thanx Jas! UD3R seems to be gr8 mobo! but why avoid Asus? I'm asking coz my currunt mobo is Asus which I'm using since 2007 without any prob. About the monitor, I don't need it right away coz my _LG Flatron_ is still going good. 



Cilus said:


> You can lower your price by going for Core i7 930 which is almost 2k cheaper than Core i7 950. There may be some performance difference in gaming, but in 3D applications...I don't think it is really gonna matter.



That's a good suggestion Cilus, but I checked at SMC's site & the price diff is only 600 Rs & it's i7 920 that is almost 2k cheaper!

Can you guys please answer my other queries also about PSU, RAM & cooler?

Thanx!
~Vish~


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 9, 2010)

everything in your rig is fine. asus used to be good previously but now its quality is degraded. also its distributor rashi peripherals sucks! so avoid it..


----------



## pegasus (Oct 11, 2010)

Vishw said:


> Sorry! I didn't know that!
> 
> So this is what I've got so far:
> 
> ...


Here is a review of the ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58.
ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 review
Very good features and perfomance- Approx 14K and 5 years warranty too.

You should get a 3x2GB KIT (3 sticks of 2GB in one packet) preferably or 2 such packets to be able to use triple channel memory configuration.
If price difference between 1333Mhz kit and 1600 Mhz kit is not much, buying 1600 Kit is preferable if you can afford it.
Not sure if price below is uypdated/latest but posting just for a rough idea-
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=137&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
It seems that the Sabertooth X58 should not have issues running 1600Mhz RAM like older X58 motherboards had iirc.

ASUS also announced this sometime back-


> ASUS Unveils the Bigger & Better - E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 Service for Motherboards
> E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 - India's Largest Service Network for Motherboards Now Offers Burnt & Corrosion Warranty on All ASUS Motherboards & Expands Reach to 798 Indian Cities


ASUS Unveils the Bigger & Better - E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 Service for Motherboards


----------



## Vishw (Oct 12, 2010)

pegasus said:


> You should get a 3x2GB KIT (3 sticks of 2GB in one packet) preferably or 2 such packets to be able to use triple channel memory configuration.
> If price difference between 1333Mhz kit and 1600 Mhz kit is not much, buying 1600 Kit is preferable if you can afford it.
> Not sure if price below is uypdated/latest but posting just for a rough idea-
> CORSAIR TR3X6G1600C9 Lifetime warranty



But i7 950 supports only upto 1066mhz according to this Intel® Core? i7-950 Processor So what's the use of going for higher mhz RAM?


----------



## Vishw (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys! If I go for 12GB RAM, how should I divide it? 2GBx6, 4GBx3 or 6GBx2? Does it affects performance in any way? & which combo will cost me the least?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ i think the 6 stick of 2Gb each will cost you less. but can't say anything about performance.


----------



## Vishw (Oct 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ i think the 6 stick of 2Gb each will cost you less. but can't say anything about performance.


Hmm! But 6 sticks would occupy all slots on UD3R & I dont want that! So I think I'll try to get 4GB sticks!
What about UPS? I currently have APC 650VA but I dont think that's gonna be enough for this config so should I go for 800VA or 1000VA?
And new Corsair GS600 is same price as VX550, so should I go for that one? Is it good?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

for ups - APC 1100VA @ 4.8k or Numeric 1KVA @ 4.2k
go with any you like(vx550 or gs600)
get 4gb*3


----------



## Vishw (Oct 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> for ups - APC 1100VA @ 4.8k or Numeric 1KVA @ 4.2k
> go with any you like(vx550 or gs600)
> get 4gb*3


Thanx, Jasi!
This is what I got frm one of the local dealers:

Intel Core i7 950 @ 15.2k
GA-X58A-UD3R @ 14.2k
MSI GTX 460 HAWK not available
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.1k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.8k
Corsair VX550 @ 4.9k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 3.1k

Now waiting for other dealer's reply!

Where can I find NZXT cabi in Pune? Any Pune guys here?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

check if MSI HD5850 TWIN FROZR II is available for 15k or MSI GTX460 Cyclone for 13k..

or get msi hd5850 twin frozr II from smcinternational.in for 15k or cyclone one for 13k..hawk will be for 14k or so. so better get hd5850 twin frozr II, oc it and see it blow away hawk..twin frozr got good cooler


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ prices are good. including tax? NZXT you need to order from Prime ABGB or IT Wares (both from Mumbai).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

also sam smc has improved now, nzxt housed, corsair, fsp, glacialtech psus added added, monitors expanded from dell to benq, lg, samsung..workstation gfx cards added..

gamma is there for 2090..
*smcinternational.in/v2/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=187


----------



## Vishw (Oct 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> check if MSI HD5850 TWIN FROZR II is available for 15k or MSI GTX460 Cyclone for 13k..
> 
> or get msi hd5850 twin frozr II from smcinternational.in for 15k or cyclone one for 13k..hawk will be for 14k or so. so better get hd5850 twin frozr II, oc it and see it blow away hawk..twin frozr got good cooler


Thanx, Jas! But unfortunately ATI cards dont' go very well with Vue software! So I'd have to get nVidia only! I've asked him abt others availability, like Zotac or Palit, hopefully I'll be able to get one! 



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ prices are good. including tax? NZXT you need to order from Prime ABGB or IT Wares (both from Mumbai).


Yes, Sam, with tax! & I've no experience of online buying so I think I'll ask dealer to get it for me!  I'm thinking btween Gamma & M59!


----------



## Vishw (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Guys! Someone also suggested me i7 870 build! It's cheaper & will give me the same performance of i7 950 with less power consumption!

Intel Core i7 870 @ 14.2k
Gigabyte GA P55 US3L @ 6.3k

Everything else is same as the i7 950 build! Saves me about 7k! It certainly is tempting! What do you guys suggest?


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 15, 2010)

not a bad option,but you will loose out on the triple channel memory. Saving money is always good,why don't you use that $ to get a better cabby,like an HAF 922 or a storm sniper?


----------



## pegasus (Oct 15, 2010)

If going the socket 1156 way and buying a good processor like the i7 870, i suggest you get a beefy motherboard too, especially looking at your work requirements.
i7 870 + ASUS P7P55D-E
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## Vishw (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys! My local dealer only has Palit GTX 460 1GB @ 14k! No Hawk or Cyclon or Zotac! Is Palit OK?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 16, 2010)

NO! its not ok!!
i will suggest you to wait sometime, radeon 6*** are launching or you can order online..


----------



## Vishw (Oct 18, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> NO! its not ok!!
> i will suggest you to wait sometime, radeon 6*** are launching or you can order online..


No worries! HAWK is available with the other local dealer @ 14k! 
Nzxt cabies are not available locally but I think CM Elite 430 is a good cabi, right?
Now could anyone pls suggest me 2-3 good mobos [like Asus P7P55D-E] to go with i7-870 featuring USB 3.0! Then I think I can finalize the config for good!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 18, 2010)

budget for the mobo?


----------



## Vishw (Oct 18, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> budget for the mobo?


Under 10k!


----------



## Vishw (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Guys! Pls suggest 2-3 good p55 mobos for i7 870 under 10k preferably with USB 3.0 & SATA 6GB! So that I can get quotes frm my local dealer & finalize the whole thing! 
& difference between 800VA & 1000VA is 2k! So if 800VA gives me at least 5-10 mins of backup that's enough for me! So is 800VA enough? 
& how much is Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB?


----------



## Vishw (Oct 22, 2010)

What happened guys? No replies??!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2010)

if your budget is 10k then get MSI X58 PR0-E @ 10.4k and i7 950!!!


----------



## Vishw (Oct 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if your budget is 10k then get MSI X58 PR0-E @ 10.4k and i7 950!!!


 Jasi bro, I asked for P55 mobo around 10k & not x58 one! Anyways how 'bout Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3R? looks like solid board, should I go for it?


----------



## Vishw (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys! It says on SMC site that MSI N460GTX HAWK-Talon Attack Version--Shipping Free!! Here:MSI N460GTX HAWK-Talon Attack Version--Shipping Free!!

Does it really means what it says? No shipping charges!??

~Vish~


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ yup. SMC ships many items free of charge or say integrate the cost with the price of the item still their prices are lower than other online portals.


----------



## Vishw (Nov 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ yup. SMC ships many items free of charge or say integrate the cost with the price of the item still their prices are lower than other online portals.


Thanx Sam! Wow! I feel like ordering one of these! I wish they were also selling NZXT cases! I was thinking of ordering Tempest EVO.

SMC is Delhi based, right? Approx how many days will it take to ship them to Pune?

I also wanted to ask about  GTX 460 2GB version. Will having more video memory help me when working on huge complex 3d scenes?

~Vish~


----------

